# crumbling drywall



## adeliznielsen (Aug 11, 2012)

we have about 2 inches behind a baseboard that has gotten wet & is crumbling what product do you recommend to repair this ?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You cannot repair water damaged drywall. You will need to remove the baseboard, cut out all that is damaged and fit, tape and mud new drywall the same thickness. Then seal/prime and paint. Replace the baseboard.

This is not as ominous a job as it might sound. 

Did you source what caused the damage? Be careful when you cut the drywall out you do not hit electrical or plumbing runs.


----------

